# help: Will this work? Planted in Crushed Coral



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new to this forum. I am starting up a small cichlid 25 gallon tank. For the substrate I would like to go with something more tropical like crushed coral or similar. I am thinking of planting a few plants and having a nice rock setup.

Will plants grow in crushed coral? what are you suggestions?

My future goal is to go SW but I will slowly work my way up with experience.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

umm interesting, ive never trying growing in coral before. But with cichlids, they will most likely dig up your plants, so stuff like moss on rocks and your ferns are a great option to attack to rocks if you want some flora in there.


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> umm interesting, ive never trying growing in coral before. But with cichlids, they will most likely dig up your plants, so stuff like moss on rocks and your ferns are a great option to attack to rocks if you want some flora in there.


Does Coral Substrate and cichlids mix well togethers? I currently have a few baby Malawi fish in my 10g Tank, they will be put in the 25g when it's all ready.

In my 10g Setup I have pebble substrate and a few plants. The 10g will turn into a planting tank at some point i'm sure.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

from my experience and every fish person i have spoken to, cichlids love crushed coral. i currently have a 100G africian cichlid tank and they love digging in it. it also helps lower the ph a little which they like too. I have put plants in the crushed coral too but i haven't really noticed any crazy growth. i don't think it helps. plus your cichlids will probably dig them all up like previously stated. maybe tie some anubius plants to your rocks.


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

tooslow said:


> from my experience and every fish person i have spoken to, cichlids love crushed coral. i currently have a 100G africian cichlid tank and they love digging in it. it also helps lower the ph a little which they like too. I have put plants in the crushed coral too but i haven't really noticed any crazy growth. i don't think it helps. plus your cichlids will probably dig them all up like previously stated. maybe tie some anubius plants to your rocks.


Some say CC is good and others say not. What other substrare do you recomend? I am looking for the tropical feel substrate rather than rocky pebbles.

I want some greens in my tank as well so I will figure out what plants I should get, ones to attach to rock


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

well it kind of depends on what you are going for. if you want the fish to be happy, and you like the look, then go with the CC. If you want to try and turn the tank into a plant tank then maybe try a substrate that is tailored towards fertilizing. But that stuff is a little expensive in my opinion. i have some of the stuff in a juvenille tank now.


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not going fully planted because as everyone is saying the cichlids will root them up. I will put some moss or plants that will cling on to the rocks. As for the rocks I think I will just go to Home Depot or Rona etc and get stones used for land scaping and break them up into the sizes I want. We'll see what they have


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

my cichlid has an aponogoten crispus and some floating water sprite in his tank. he does not wreck them at all. my concern with these fish is that they need a much larger tank and they need to be kept slightly overstocked with extra filtration. i would not attempt to keep more than one lone cichlid in a 25g because of aggression issues. they get really territorial as they age. in a tank that size i would only recomment dwarf cichlids.


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> my cichlid has an aponogoten crispus and some floating water sprite in his tank. he does not wreck them at all. my concern with these fish is that they need a much larger tank and they need to be kept slightly overstocked with extra filtration. i would not attempt to keep more than one lone cichlid in a 25g because of aggression issues. they get really territorial as they age. in a tank that size i would only recomment dwarf cichlids.


Well my 25g tank should be able to hold a few fish. If they get too big I'll just bring them to big als. I paid 3dollars each so its not a huge loss. I went and picked up some caribsea Oolite substrate


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

tooslow said:


> it also helps lower the ph a little which they like too.


Crushed Coral increases he PH, and African Cichlids natural ph is about 8.2-9.0 so the Coral really helps them. CA and SA Cichlids are not suitable with Crushed coral.

In a 25 gallon i would suggest small Shell dwelling Cichlids a mall colony of 6 or so 1-2males to 4-5 females and a bunch of shells and rocks. Just an idea .


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

The tank is all cloudy with my Oolite sitting in the bottom. Cycle that for a few days, add my rocks.. Still not sure if I will go slate or laval rock


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a local fellow who has been quite successful with cichlids and plants


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like that setup. What are the smaller plants in the 4th picture called?


----------



## jason1985 (Jul 8, 2009)

I would like to know what these plants are? I would like to try and find some, the plant selection at Big Als isn't the best that is my only problem


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The taller plants to the right are vallisneria the rest im not sure of.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

There are some Crypts, Anubius and some Java fern by the looks of it


----------

